# FMA: Alchemists Return



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Alchemists Return*​
*Note: This shall be the second RP to Inuyasha which i shall hold, except this is less complex. This RP shall be a free for all RP, and the story is held 60 years after the death of the Original Characters from the original Full Metal Alchemist Series.

Warning: Manga Spoilers Below*

_Alchemy, the science of understanding the structure of matter, breaking it down, then reconstructing it as something else. It can even make gold from lead. But alchemy is a science, so it must follow the natural laws: To create, something of equal value must be lost. This is the principle of Equivalent Exchange.

Our Story begins here, in Amestris, during the Industrial Revolution. Set in a universe in which alchemy is one of the most advanced scientific techniques known to man. Ishbalans and Amestrians live in peace, the Military Government is still hiring Alchemists and Soldiers, for keeping the peace in Amestris, and hopefully to stop history from repeating 100 years ago. Unfortunately there is another enigmatic being, Shallow, is creating Homunculi to take over Amestris and make the people into sacrifices for another true Philosophers Stone, a legendary stone that is said to allow the holder to completely bypass the law of Equivalent Exchange, and create a new country with his own laws and where he rules.

Alchemists start wherever they please, Soldiers will start at the Central, and  Shallow and his followers underneath Central, other bad guys can start wherever they please, other characters such as Xing, Ishbalans start wherever they please. 

*It is up to you, whether you shall support the good, the evil, or are neutral and is after your own goals.*_

*Rules*​_-Don't spam
-Don't insult the others 
-No godmodding or killing the other's characters with asking their permission.
-You can use violent or bad language but without insulting each other
-Use the character sheet, fill it in as completely as possible.
-If your character dies you can make a new one and start the adventure again, but rules apply to you again.
-If your Character Sheet is really good, I will let you control the main bad guy, but this is to the first come best Character_

Co-Creator-(PM me if you want to be it, BUT, ill choose by myself in the end)


*Spoiler*: _Character Sheet_ 




Name:
Age: 
Gender: Male/Female
Race: Amestrians/Ishbalans/People of Xing(I don't Know Xingians?)/Homoculi/Chimera
Family: 
Rank:
Personality: The Personality of your Character
Appearance: How your Character looks
Alignment: Good/Evil/Neutral
History: Well some information about your character
Weapons:What Weapon your Character uses 
Fighting Style/Alchemy Method:Way Your Character Fights/Or what their Alchemy technique is
Attacks/Alchemy Techniques:





*Spoiler*: _RP Members_ 




Coming Soon when people join ^^




Forgot to Put, but this is the Signup Thread, you may chat here to if you feel up to it


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 21, 2008)

*Name:* Roy Lukas

*Age:* 16

*Gender:* Male

*Race:* Amestrian/Ishbalen

*Family:* 
_~Sherry Lukas-Mother (Deceased)
~Jason Lukas/The Lightning Alchemist-Father (Deceased)
~San Lukas-Sister (Deceased)_

*Rank:* State Alchemist
_~Second Name: The Electro Alchemist_

*Personality:* His demeanor is candid and confident, He is well aware of his good looks and on the surface he could be seen as arrogant. It would be easy to dismiss the deeper, kinder side of his personality. Roy is always seen with a wide grin across his face. Some would say he uses this appearance to seem more innocent of matters, His manner of speech is very imformal and even disrespectful to others. Though not often seen, Roy possesses a sadistic side, which is his voice becoming more serious. This is only seen in combat and Roy is serious, and even then, not very often.

*Appearance:* Roy has Black Short and Spiky Hair, wears a white t-shirt, Black long sleeved Jacket, Black Jeans, Black Boots and Black Sunglasses. Has Red Eyes, and a tanned-dark brown complexion. 

*Alignment:* Good

*History:* Roy was taught at young age alchemy from his father, Jason Lukas or also known as the Lightning Alchemist. Everyday Roy used to train to master the Lighting Alchemist ways. Soon he mastered the Alchemy Method and due to an accident it caused an explosion. This explosion gave Roy a prosthetic right arm, made of Automail, and due to an explosion his entire family was killed. This devastated Roy, Roy was carried to an Automail mechanic and was given the surgery, after three years Roy was ready. He decided to become a State Alchemist in order to help the common people. He currently has no rank and in the State Military, but has status of a State Alchemist. Roy’s mother is an Ishbalen while his father an Amestrian, he got his eyes and complexion from his mother while his hair from his father.

*Weapons:* None

*Fighting Method: *Roy is well trained in various Martial Arts and is pretty good at hand to hand combat.

*Alchemy Method:* Roy has gloves that is similar to Pyrotex Spark Gloves, these ones cause a small static electrical spark, and using Alchemy Roy controls it to go through the atmosphere. All of Roy’s moves go at fast speed since they are Lightning. The Weakness of this is that Roy needs something like his Static Gloves that starts of an Electric spark to be able to use his Alchemy. Roy is at his strongest during Raining Season and at his weakest in a hot atmosphere.

*Alchemy Techniques:*
_~Lighting Strike: __Roy snaps his fingers to create a lightning bolt that will fly at the opponent
~Lightning Storm: Roy snaps his fingers multiple times to create many lightning strikes that heads towards the opponents
~Lightning Ball: Roy snaps his fingers shooting a small ball of lightning towards the opponent.
~Lightning Wave: Roy snaps his fingers while moving his hand in arc motion to create a lightning wave that flies towards the opponent.
~Lightning Tiger: Roy snaps both his fingers which creates a Lightning Tiger that flies towards his opponents._


----------



## animelover88 (Mar 1, 2011)

Name:zachery bloodlust

Age: 17

Gender: Male

Race: Amestrians

Family: none

Rank: blood weaver

Personality:  he is a very random yet caring person who fights for his friends and what he things is right, can be somewhat of a flirt and is very how can i say into blood.
he has split personalities one the caring goofball and the blood crazy killer that was born from hatred.

Appearance: the photo thats edited in my signature

Alignment: Good and Evil

History: ??????

Weapons: my own blood 

Fighting Style: was trained in many hand to hand styles and many weapon skills too.

Alchemy Method: using Alchemy zachery binds the cells in his blood to take whatever shape he wants as to how the blood is taking from the body is up the user.
zachery carries a little digger that he uses to cut himself.

Attacks/Alchemy Techniques:
crimson rain makes crimson blood spears shoot from out of the earth

crimson fist covers both his fist with blood that is hard as steel

crimson blade using his own blood he makes a sword

crimson hell pulls the blood out of his enemy to use how he wants.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 1, 2011)

This thread's over two years old, no ones going to be checking this.


----------

